# Gap Between Brick and Foundation Wall



## alexopen (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello all,

I have had this gap between the brick and the foundation wall when looking from each side of the house since the house was built few years back. I would like to know if I should get this patched up or keep it open for ventilation. I do have a basement and I have not noticed any leaking water. However, it seems like it is slightly more humid in one of those corners in the basement according to the device I am using to measure humidity levels (around 58% in the corner versus 52% everywhere else). I have read that it should stay open as air gap for the brick front wall but was not sure. Thank you.

Pics:https://imgur.com/a/L2uwpRT and https://imgur.com/a/xE1Rp6D.


----------



## alexopen (Jul 30, 2020)

I would like to delete this thread, accidental posted twice.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Pictures are to close to get an idea of what you are dealing with


----------



## alexopen (Jul 30, 2020)

Here are more pictures: https://imgur.com/a/PXtY2dG


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

alexopen said:


> I would like to delete this thread, accidental posted twice.


Removed the other thread since this one seems to have more responses already.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't understand what they did to get the effect. I don't it is a problem and adding the screen is as good as anything else.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You don't need the "ventilation," its a place for mice to get in. Fill in just a portion on the edge with mortar (or more difficult extend some sort of trim down). Stay away from the desire to just use spray foam. It looks like you have a brick ledge in your foundation wall similar to this:








I thought a saw a comment before about lowering grade below brick, but its gone. I would agree, make sure weep holes are showing, and usually, you want the concrete foundation wall exposed below the brick.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Since the brick goes below the mulch, and the weep holes are a few courses up, above the mulch, I expect the intent was more like shown below. Not sure why they did not seal the sides.


----------



## alexopen (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes, the weep holes are just above the mulch (the mulch is about 4-5 inches high). The brick is placed till the ground level not under. I have not seen any water between that gap at all even after a heavy rain so it might just be that they missed filling it on both side. If I do not fill it, but just attach a netting on top, would that be okay? I also noticed that corner has higher humidity from the basement compared to the rest, do you think it is cause of the gap? Thanks to everyone for guiding me. BTW, this is in the northeast area.


----------



## argile_tile (Aug 1, 2020)

As the building code says (did you read it?), if the footing your brick lays on (if it does*) goes down to your foundation footer, you either needs moisture exit points integrated in the foundation/footer or you need weep holes. if not, water will build up between the foundation wall and brick and push water INTO THE wooden wall base, or even into the home. really "weep holes required by law" are a bad answer to a problem that shouldn't be created.

You might not even have a foundation wall behind your brick! they still put in a weep hole because they think it's code 

(a single brick-wide covering, which is NOT a brick wall, a brick wall has bricks 3-deep laid in a pattern)

Weep holes, if they are not involved in the situation above, can help prevent "a bad smell" or other effects even though water never pushes out of them.

But you should have a piece of screen there so bugs don't crawl in - you don't need a brick wall full of dead bugs behind it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

alexopen said:


> Yes, the weep holes are just above the mulch (the mulch is about 4-5 inches high). The brick is placed till the ground level not under.
> 
> I also noticed that corner has higher humidity from the basement compared to the rest, do you think it is cause of the gap?


Flashing can be installed to exit the weeps above a few courses of brick below it, but those bricks, and the airspace, should be grouted fully solid. I see brick covered by mulch, and I'd be surprised if the weep holes stepped up to follow grade across the front of house. Mulch holds water and you have snow buildup too. Brick absorbs moisture, so yes, you may have more moisture at points along the wall. Whether you are getting water into that gap from the side is unknown, the flashing is bent and can't tell from the pic how it is routed or how far the bit of grout fill extends into the airspace.

The best performing scenario, in most any brick veneer case, is have the concrete foundation exposed down to the line of damproofing.


----------



## alexopen (Jul 30, 2020)

Appreciate everyone’s advice. I will fix it up right away.


----------

